# AIrport express et Livebox



## jeannecath (9 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,
Je voudrai créer un réseau invité avec airport express connecté à une live box.
Savez vous comment il faut paramétrer cette live box afin que AIrport express délivre les adresses IP, sachant que j'ai aussi sur la Live box la TV et le téléphone
merci de votre aide


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Avril 2013)

Tu ne touches pas à ta livebox... le paramètrage doit sur faire sur la borne, *par contre* une borne airport express ne peut pas  faire un réseau d'invité, il faut une borne airport ou un Time capsule pour cela.


----------



## r e m y (9 Avril 2013)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> ... il faut une borne airport ou un Time capsule pour cela.


 
Il faut lire "... il faut une borne Airport EXTREME ou une TimeCapsule..."


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2013)

jeannecath a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je voudrai créer un réseau invité avec airport express connecté à une live box.
> Savez vous comment il faut paramétrer cette live box afin que AIrport express délivre les adresses IP, sachant que j'ai aussi sur la Live box la TV et le téléphone
> merci de votre aide


Bonjour,

 je crois que ton idée c'est garder le réseau Livebox pour toi, et créer un nouveau réseau "invités" avec une Airport Express.

C'est faisable, deux possibilités : 


*1.* La Livebox et l'Airport Express sont sur le même plan IP (192.168.1.xx) :

- ne rien changer dans la Livebox, qui est un routeur obligé, et distribue des adresses IP (serveur DHCP).
Elle attribuera des adresses IP aux utilisateurs du réseau invité.

- configurer l'Express pour "créer un réseau"
Le "partage de connexion" doit être *désactivé (mode pont)*

C'est tout.
L'intérêt : on a pas besoin de communiquer aux invités le mdp du réseau Livebox.
Inconvénient : les 2 réseaux ne sont pas  "isolés", c'est à dire que les utilisateurs connectés à la borne peuvent voir les utilisateurs connectés à la Livebox. 


*2.* Pour "isoler" les 2 réseaux, l'Express doit être utilisée comme serveur DHCP et routeur dans un autre plan IP :

- ne rien modifier dans la Livebox

- la borne Express "crée un réseau"

- Connexion à Internet : par Ethernet, et partage de connexion : *"Partager une adresse IP publique"*

- TCP / IP : via DHCP (la Livebox attribue une adresse IP en 192.168.1.x à la borne)

- DHCP : première adresse DHCP : 192.168.*2*.X, dernière adresse DHCP : 192.168.*2*.xx
(l'important c'est le *.2* au lieu du *.1* !!)

- NAT : par défaut, ne rien cocher.

Intérêt : les utilisateurs connectés à la borne ne voient pas les utilisateurs connectés à la Livebox.


Ceci fonctionne chez moi, je suis actuellement connecté à une Express configurée comme expliqué ci dessus :
(début de plage DHCP 192.168.2.10, borne Express version 6.3, Airport Utility 5.6, l'ordi en DHCP a reçu l'adresse IP 192.168.*2*.10)


----------

